# cachar, gringo



## Tochi

Algun español podria indicarme el significado y que tanto
se usan ambos terminos en España por favor. Gracias


----------



## Laia

No he oído ninguna de estas dos palabras en España en mi vida.


----------



## alvarezp

Se usan en México.

Cachar: del inglés "catch": atrapar algo que está cayendo. También puede significar "sorprender" a alguien en algo indebido.
Gringo: Originario de Estados Unidos. A algunos no les gusta que se les diga así.


----------



## Tochi

Los diccionarios dicen que "cachar" es hacer cachos o pedazos.
Por ejemplo chachar un plato o hacer un plato pedazos.

En Mexico tiene solo el significado de "catch" o atrapar ?

Gracias


----------



## alvarezp

Tochi said:
			
		

> En Mexico tiene solo el significado de "catch" o atrapar ?



Sí, pero algunos (como yo) lo consideran un pochismo, especialmente si existe "atrapar". Sin embargo, coloquialmente se usa mucho.


----------



## Tochi

Y la palabra "cachito" como los de loteria, se refiere a un 
pedazo o fraccion no?


----------



## diegodbs

Tochi said:
			
		

> Y la palabra "cachito" como los de loteria, se refiere a un
> pedazo o fraccion no?


 
En España decimos "décimo" de lotería.
Un "billete" de lotería consta de diez fracciones, y a cada una de ellas se le llama "décimo".

En España nunca he oído la palabra "cachar".

"Gringo" es conocida porque sabemos que en México se utiliza, pero tampoco se usa en España.


----------



## Phryne

Para complicarla más... 

En Argentina:

_cachar_: _entender _en un lenguaje muy informal y callejero. "Me cachás?" "Cachaste esa?"
_gringo_: inmigrante, referido más que nada uno italiano.

Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Cachar en Argentina se usa para decir _agarrar_, pero solamente lo he oído cuando se les habla a los bebés, parece que decir "mirá que te cacho" suena más tierno "mirá que te agarro" cuando se está jugando con ellos.

Otro uso, muy coloquial, es como sinónimo de _cargar_, vg.: me estás cachando = me estás cargando, pero no sé si se usa mucho ultimamente


----------



## Fernando

Creo haber oído "cachar" en Galicia con este significado (agarrar), pero quizás es mi arterioesclerótica memoria. Según la RAE viene de to catch, como se ha comentado.

Gringo en España se entiende pero no se utiliza mucho. Más yanqui (con un deje despectivo) o guiri (que agrupa a todos los blancos no mediterráneos).


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> "Gringo" es conocida porque sabemos que en México se utiliza, pero tampoco se usa en España.





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Gringo en España se entiende pero no se utiliza mucho.


Yo no diría eso... la primera vez que oí (perdón, leí) la palabra _gringo_ fue en WR. Si no hubiese entrado en este foro, ahora mismo no sabría qué es eso de _gringo_.


----------



## Fernando

Eso es que hablas poco con gente de extrema izquierda.


----------



## Laia

Será que hablo poco, a secas. Pero ahora tengo curiosidad ¿por qué dices esto?


----------



## Fernando

En España la palabra gringo la suele utilizar con casi exclusividad la gente de extrema izquierda para referirse a los estadounidenses y criticar su política exterior. Si tienes dudas busca en Google "gringo" y mira las páginas en español.

Es una de esas palabras políticamente cargadas. En el momento en que oyes a alguien hablando del "fascismo" sabes que es de izquierdas y si habla de "franquismo" probablemente sea de derechas.

Lo mismo para Rusia/Unión Soviética (cuando existía), rojos/comunistas, fachas/de derechas, sionistas/israelíes, etc., etc.


----------



## Laia

Bueno, entonces lo que pasa es que soy una ignorante 

EDIT: No soy una ignorante... no porque no sepa el significado político de "gringo".


----------



## karolaina

Laia said:
			
		

> Bueno, entonces lo que pasa es que soy una ignorante
> 
> EDIT: No soy una ignorante... no porque no sepa el significado político de "gringo".


 
Nada de ignorante, gringo no es parte del Castellano de Espania normalmente. Lo que creo que no has leido mucha literatura iberoamericana......prueba con Garcia Marquez.....es un gusto leerlo....Cien Anios de Soledad  mi preferida o Cronica se una muerte Anunciada. 
La literatura iberoamericana me hace darme cuenta de lo rico que es el Castellano mas alla de nuestras fronteras.

Ah! Es muy curiodo el matiz que se ha dado mas arriba sobre el uso de ciertas palabras como Gringo o fascista. Podemos ver mas que las palabras no tienen significado limitado sino que se extiende mas alla del que las dice.
Je je je.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo tampoco he oído ninguna de las dos palabras en España, pero se las he oído a muchos mejicanos.


----------



## Tochi

Es curioso como cambia el lenguage. La palabra gringo fue creada en 
la España del siglo XVII, pero obviamente olvidada y actualmente 
redefinida.


----------



## meeshy

soy americana, y a mí, la palabra "gringa" o "gringo" es ofensiva, como "nigger" a los negros


----------



## Tochi

Tecnicamente yo tambien soy americano pero la palabra gringo no es ofensiva donde vivo.

Sin embargo esta historia creo tiene otro hilo por ahi.


----------



## meeshy

exacto tochi


----------



## ayaram7700

Fernando said:
			
		

> En España la palabra gringo la suele utilizar con casi exclusividad la gente de extrema izquierda para referirse a los estadounidenses y criticar su política exterior. Si tienes dudas busca en Google "gringo" y mira las páginas en español.
> 
> Es una de esas palabras políticamente cargadas. En el momento en que oyes a alguien hablando del "fascismo" sabes que es de izquierdas y si habla de "franquismo" probablemente sea de derechas.
> 
> Lo mismo para Rusia/Unión Soviética (cuando existía), rojos/comunistas, fachas/de derechas, sionistas/israelíes, etc., etc.


 
Creo que estas equivocado con esto, en mi experiencia, no creo que tenga tanta connotacion politica; en Chile, a lo menos no es asi y en muchos paises, a veces se les dice gringo a las personas rubias, aunque es verdad que tambien lo he escuchado de gente de extrema izquierda, en canciones etc. pero no es exclusivamente asi.

Tambien en Chile, cachar quiere decir "entender" ejemplo "a este profesor no le cacho nada" y "cachas la onda?" y por supuesto, es un anglicismo que viene de "catch"


----------



## Laia

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> Creo que estas equivocado con esto, en mi experiencia, no creo que tenga tanta connotacion politica; en Chile, a lo menos no es asi y en muchos paises, a veces se les dice gringo a las personas rubias, aunque es verdad que tambien lo he escuchado de gente de extrema izquierda, en canciones etc. pero no es exclusivamente asi.


 
Ya, pero Fernando hablaba del uso de la palabra en España y no en otros países. Si relees el thread lo verás


----------



## Fernando

Hablaba únicamente del uso de España. Entiendo que en Hispanoamérica, por proximidad a los Estados Unidos, el uso es más matizado.

Perdón, Laia me ha adelantado y lo ha expresado perfectamente.


----------



## ayaram7700

Laia said:
			
		

> Ya, pero Fernando hablaba del uso de la palabra en España y no en otros países. Si relees el thread lo verás


 
Hola Laia, si, lo lei y se que el se referia a Espana, pero igual, esa palabra creo yo aparecio mucho antes de que hubiera comunismo siquiera, encuentro muy extremo decir que tiene solo ese sentido aun en Espana, ademas el termino no es tipico de Espana, sino de Mexico; creo que un mexicano tendria la ultima palabra. En Espana hay gente que jamas ha oido el termino, porque no se usa o muy poco.


----------



## Laia

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> Hola Laia, si, lo lei y se que el se referia a Espana, pero igual, esa palabra creo yo aparecio mucho antes de que hubiera comunismo siquiera, *(y entonces no sé qué significado tenía, no creo que tuviese el que tiene ahora)* encuentro muy extremo decir que tiene solo ese sentido aun en Espana, *(pero si lo tiene... está bien saberlo, ¿no?) *ademas el termino no es tipico de Espana, sino de Mexico *(sí, ya se ha dicho)*; creo que un mexicano tendria la ultima palabra *(creo que ya contestó un mexicano)*. En Espana hay gente que jamas ha oido el termino, porque no se usa o muy poco *(yo misma soy un ejemplo con patas) *.


 
Es lo que yo creo...


----------



## Herenia

la RAE, ya tiene aceptada esa palabra (gringo) en el diccionario.

jejejeje...yo tengo entendido según cuentan por ahí que la palabra "gringo" se origino en México cuando los americanos llegaban a atacar a los comanches (creo que fue en el año 1846, no estoy segura) y los mexicanitos les decian a los americanos que vestian uniformes verdes: "green go" , como diciendo "verde, vete". jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajaja....jajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaja...
y asi empezaron a decir: "ahí vienen los greengousssss!!!!!!!!  jejejejejeje
y se quedo en "gringos", hasta la fecha.
No se que tanta o poca verdad haya en todo esto. Pero yo me morí de la risaaa, jajajajajja. aburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valmar

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Otro uso, muy coloquial, es como sinónimo de _cargar_, vg.: me estás cachando = me estás cargando, pero no sé si se usa mucho ultimamente


 
Creo que no se usa mucho. La única persona que sé que usa esta expresión es mi abuela de 90 años. Cada vez que alguien hace una broma le dice "¡Qué cachador!"


----------



## ricomn

Hola: 
Al parecer la palabra cachar no se usa en España, sin embargo en un programa de por allà, que vì, a un policìa que hacia una revisiòn de armas o cualquier objeto a un sospechoso, decìan que estaba cachando o cacheando, no me quedò claro. A que verbo se refiere esta palabra?


----------



## mirx

Herenia said:


> la RAE, ya tiene aceptada esa palabra (gringo) en el diccionario.
> 
> jejejeje...yo tengo entendido según cuentan por ahí que la palabra "gringo" se origino en México cuando los americanos llegaban a atacar a los comanches (creo que fue en el año 1846, no estoy segura) y los mexicanitos les decian a los americanos que vestian uniformes verdes: "green go" , como diciendo "verde, vete". jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajaja....jajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaja...
> y asi empezaron a decir: "ahí vienen los greengousssss!!!!!!!! jejejejejeje
> y se quedo en "gringos", hasta la fecha.
> No se que tanta o poca verdad haya en todo esto. Pero yo me morí de la risaaa, jajajajajja. aburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Soy mexicano y eso es exactamente lo que me contò mi papà, que durante la invasiòn Americana en Mèxico 1846-1848, los gringos vestian uniformes verdes, y la gente les querìa decir que se fueran, entonces decian 
green go! (gringo), cachar es la palabra de uso comùn (y por mucho màs usada) para decir atrapar.

Otras palabras castellanizadas:

Checar
puchar
ponchar
parquear (no quiere decir caminar por el parque sino estacionarse)
troca
miss (practicamente ya no se les dice maestras a las profesoras ahora son "miss")
laquear (cerrar con un seguro)
rolear (o dar el roll) pasear en auto
pistear


Y muchas màs que nunca acabaria de enlistar, la mayorìa que enlistè son verbos y todos tienen sus respectivas conjugaciones en las distintas personas y tiempos.

A los que se sinten ofendidos con que les digan gringos estàn en un error, pues nunca utilizamos la palabra despectivamente, simplemente no nos suena bien decir americanos (tambièn los mexicanos, argentinos, etc, son americanos) y norteamericanos (inluirìa a los canadienses y otra vez a los mexicanos) y estadounidenses (los mexicanos tambièn somos estadounidenses -Estados Unidos Mexicanos-)

gabacho es una palabra que a veces si se usa con tintes despectivos para rferirse a los gringos, pero sòlo a veces. Ahora que si les dicen pin..gringo o gringo ching.. entonces si tienen toda razòn para senirse molestos.


----------



## María Archs

ricomn said:


> Hola:
> Al parecer la palabra cachar no se usa en España, sin embargo en un programa de por allà, que vì, a un policìa que hacia una revisiòn de armas o cualquier objeto a un sospechoso, decìan que estaba cachando o cacheando, no me quedò claro. A que verbo se refiere esta palabra?


 
Cacheando es el gerundio del verbo cachear y se refiere a registar manualmente, en este caso, al sospechoso.
Cachar no lo he oído nunca. Palabras similares que utilizamos: Cacho, cachito, cachas.

Gringo tampoco es una palabra que utilicemos. La oímos en las películas.

Saludos

María


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Aunque la pregunta iba dirigida a los españoles, creí conveniente contarles como usamos estas palabras en el Ecuador. 

'Cachar' es una palabra que se usa entre los jóvenes para decir 'entender', es decir, igual que en Argentina. ¿Cachan lo que les digo? También usamos 'calar' con ese mismo sentido ¿me calan? 

Gringo, como yo la han explicado los mexicanos, proviene de la guerra que han mencionado.  Técnicamente, solo debería referirse a los estadounidenses,*(estadounidense**.**1.* adj. Natural de los Estados Unidos de América. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.)

http://forum.wordreference.com/ 

Pero aquí lo usamos para denominar a cualquier extranjero de piel clara y cabellos rubios. Es más y para que se rían un poco ¡¡¡incluso he oído que les dicen así a los españoles!!!


----------



## Jellby

El término "gringo" aparece ya en el diccionario de 1869 con el significado de "lenguaje ininteligible". Pero hasta 1925 no aparece con el significado de "extranjero (especialmente de habla inglesa)".


----------



## ricomn

María Archs said:


> Cacheando es el gerundio del verbo cachear y se refiere a registar manualmente, en este caso, al sospechoso.
> Cachar no lo he oído nunca. Palabras similares que utilizamos: Cacho, cachito, cachas.
> 
> 
> Es verdad es cachear, debì revisar el diccionario antes  bueno acà casi, o mas bien no se usa esta palabra, en lugar de cachear se usa registrar o revisar,
> 
> Gracias por despejar esta pequeña duda.
> saludos.


----------



## Gianna_7

He oido algo del origen de "gringo."  Tal vez es "urban legend?"
Cuando el ejercito estadounidense se ocupaba Mexico, los mexicanos los dijeron a los soldados "Green go."  "Green" vino del color de los uniformes estadounidenses y "go" para salir inmediatamente.  

Ojala que mi explicacion este clara y que te ayude!


----------



## Jellby

Gianna_7 said:


> He oido algo del origen de "gringo."  Tal vez es "urban legend?"



El DRAE dice que es de etimología discutida.

Yo también he oído que podría venir de la canción "green grow the rushes"...


----------



## abbaaccddc

Gianna_7 said:


> He oido algo del origen de "gringo." Tal vez es "urban legend?"
> Cuando el ejercito estadounidense se ocupaba Mexico, los mexicanos los dijeron a los soldados "Green go." "Green" vino del color de los uniformes estadounidenses y "go" para salir inmediatamente.


 
Yo creo que es una leyenda urbana. La palabra surgió mucho antes de la guerra entre México y EE.UU. Además en muchos países se usa el significado *1.* adj. coloq. Extranjero, especialmente de habla inglesa, y en general hablante de una lengua que no sea la española. U. t. c. s. _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Vanest said:


> Gringo, como yo la han explicado los mexicanos, proviene de la guerra que han mencionado. Técnicamente, solo debería referirse a los estadounidenses,*(estadounidense**.**1.* adj. Natural de los Estados Unidos de América. U. t. c. s.)
> 
> Pero aquí lo usamos para denominar a cualquier extranjero de piel clara y cabellos rubios. Es más y para que se rían un poco ¡¡¡incluso he oído que les dicen así a los españoles!!!


 
Como dije antes, el DRAE dice que gringo es un extranjero de habla inglesa. Yo creo que "técnicamente" un gringo es un extranjero de habla incomprensible, pero que la palabra en algunos lugares se transformó en sinónimo de estadounidense. En Chile es una mezcla. Gringolandia es claramente EE.UU., pero la gringa del café Melba es neozelandesa.


----------



## Outsider

Hubo un hilo sobre el origen de "gringo" en otro foro. Pulsen aquí.


----------



## Julián Martínez

Yo soy de España y nunca había oido la palabra "cachar".

La palabra "gringo" si la conozco y por aquí se usa, creo que mucha gente sabe de su existencia por influencia mexicana.

En España "gringo" o "yanqui" tienen un carácter despectivo.

Saludos.


----------



## silvia susana

La palabra "cachar" es muy grosera en Perú, significa hacer el amor dicho de la peor forma.
Gringo, viene de que los soldados americanos usaban uniforme bastante color verde (jaspeado) , green go .. home, pero ya no tiene el  significado político de los años 60, ahora signfica blanco, extranjero, sin ninguna connotación negativa. También se dice a cualquier persona muy blanca, o rubia. Nadie debe sentirse hoy  ofendido.


----------



## steffiegomez

Tochi said:


> Tecnicamente yo tambien soy americano pero la palabra gringo no es ofensiva donde vivo.
> 
> Sin embargo esta historia creo tiene otro hilo por ahi.



Supuestamente, cuando la intervención de los Estados Unidos a México en 1847, los norteamericanos estaban vestidos con uniformes verdes, entonces los mexicanos decían "green go home"...A mi también se me hace ofensivo para los Norteamericanos, no tanto como "nigger", pero prefiero referirme a ellos como americanos, -pese a que nosotros también somos americanos-, pero es por abreviar el "N-O-R-T-E-A-M-E-R-I-C-A-N-O-S" que se me hace larguísimo.
Saludos


----------



## tgarvey

Yo soy <<gringo>> de Miami. Esta designación no me molesta en absoluto. Hoy dia, eso significa no-hispano de esa agglomeración mayoritariamente hispana. Mas comun es la palabra <<anglo>>, o sea gringo de raza blanca.


----------



## indigoio

steffiegomez said:


> prefiero referirme a ellos como americanos, -pese a que nosotros también somos americanos-, pero es por abreviar el "N-O-R-T-E-A-M-E-R-I-C-A-N-O-S" que se me hace larguísimo.
> Saludos


Ni _americanos_ ni _norteamericanos_ (porque los mexicanos también somos _americanos_, específicamente _norteamericanos_ -sin mencionar a los canadienses-). ¿Por qué no intentas llamarlos _estadounidenses_? por larguísimo que te parezca, anda, inténtalo!!!


----------



## krivera

Bueno, la palabra "gringo"; viene de la guerra que tuvieron los mexicanos con los americanos, por el problema de las tierras.
En ese entonces (cuenta los libros de historia) los americanos tenian unidades de combate que eran definidos por colores (amarillo, verde, azules)
Para los mexicanos cuando querian avisar a sus tropas que venian los enemigos decian: "ahi vienes los gringos..." porque escuchaban a los americanos decir: "Team Green Go Go..."!!!

En PERU:
EL termino cachar en un lenguaje informal, significa querer estar (o fornicar).
 Ejemplo: "Quiero cacharte..", "Estuve cachando..", etc.
Saludos,


----------



## msilva_olvera

Hola
En México se utiliza, como ya mencionaron, la palabra "cachar" como sinonimo de:
1.- atrapar;  "dejate caer, yo te cacho"
2.- descubrir a alguien haciendo algo secreto, oculto o indebido  "te cache robando"
3.- captar un mensaje una informacion: "ya cache tu idea"

Y la palabra "gringo" es utilizado para designar a los nacidos en los Estados Unidos de America. Según la relación de la persona con los americanos, es el uso de la palabra, no siempre es denigrante, como mencionaban antes.

Espero haber sido de utilidad y este es mi mensaje inaugural jeje, primera vez en el foro.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## germanio2005

en peru la palabra "cachar" se emplea como un vulgarismo relacionado con copular, sexo, cuidado con confundirlo con el significado mexicano de atrapar, en conclusion no es lo mismo decir "me cacharon o te cache en mexico" que decir "me cacharon o te cache en peru" son siginifcados distintos ; 
y la palabra gringo es relacionado con los oriundos de USA


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Tochi said:


> Algun español podria indicarme el significado y que tanto
> se usan ambos terminos en España por favor. Gracias


 
Cahcar en chile:Entender, descubrir, tener relaciones sexuales
Gringo: Americano o persona que habla ingles, tambien personas caucasicas, se supone que etimologicamente viene del uniforme verde los soldados de USA en la guerra americo mexicana, y les gritaban green go home.


----------



## JoseJ141

En Panamá, "gringo" se utiliza para referise a ciudadanos estadounidense y "cachar" es una forma vulgar de referirse a fornicar.


----------



## scouseland

En Chile,
Si digo: cachaste? significa: entendiste? captaste?


----------



## giulietto

Yo vivo en Australia y aquí le decimos "gringo" a cualquier persona de origen anglosajón, o sea que no es latina, que es australiana. Y a los que se criaron aquí y que son de familia latina se les dice "agringados" si se parecen más a los auatralianos en sus modales. Yo creo que la palabra gringo se usaba mucho durante la revolución mexicana para etiquetar a los norteamericanos.

En cuanto a la palabra "cachar", un amigo mío, de Perú, la usaba simplemente como sinónimo del español "follar", o sea, hacer el amor. Me extraña que nadie haya mencionado este significado de la palabra…


----------



## Ynez

Un español dijo que aquí las palabras "gringo" y "yanqui" tienen una connotación negativa, y no estoy de acuerdo. La podrán tener si alguien las utiliza así, pero en principio son neutras y se podrían usar para bromear, por ejemplo.


----------



## mirx

giulietto said:


> En cuanto a la palabra "cachar", un amigo mío, de Perú, la usaba simplemente como sinónimo del español "follar", o sea, hacer el amor. Me extraña que nadie haya mencionado este significado de la palabra…


 
¿Nadie?

Deberías leer el hilo.


----------



## giulietto

Bueno…quería decir "casi nadie"; la verdad es que me fijé, pero después de mandar el mensaje. Además no creo que estamos aquí de controladores para vigilar que todos se fijen en todo lo que se dice…


----------



## flljob

Siento no estar de acuerdo. _Gringo_ se origina de la palabra _griego_. Es un mito eso de _green go home_. Y me parece que se usa, cuando menos, desde el siglo XVI.

Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

En Chile, _cachar_ también es entender. Claro, con unas variaciones
Nos juntamos a las cinco, no a las cuatro, ¿_cachai?
_Este tipo no _cacha_ na' (nada).
Saludos


----------



## clarititita

Si la historia tiene algo que ver con esta palabra. Como los Mejicanos no sabian ingles astutamente juntaron la palabra "green" que era el color de los uniformes americanos y la palabra "go", para asi decirles a los soldados americanos que se fueran. Cachar es tambien usado en Chile para la palabra entender comprender, pero es un lenguaje callejero y de mal gusto


----------



## flljob

Mira lo que me encontré:

*gringo, -a *(de «*griego*», lengua considerada como extraña) 

Del diccionario de María Moliner.

Saludos


----------



## clarititita

Gracias


----------



## larosenoire

esto se usa en chile, cachar significa algo asi como entender o captar, cachay? entiendes? no cacho na, no entiendo nada.
tambien tiene connotacion sexual una cacha, se refiere al acto sexual.


----------



## Calambur

Phryne said:


> Para complicarla más...
> En Argentina:
> 
> _cachar_: _entender _en un lenguaje muy informal y callejero. "Me cachás?" "Cachaste esa?"
> _gringo_: inmigrante, referido más que nada a uno italiano.


De acuerdo con los significados de las dos palabras.
En cuanto a *gringo, ga*:
Conocí esa palabra siendo muy pequeña, la usaban en mi familia para referirse a una determinada señora: la *gringa* María, que era más *italiana* que la pizza.
Solo de adulta me enteré de que lo decían también de los norteamericanos y, a veces, de los rubios con aspecto de extranjeros.



Like an Angel said:


> Cachar en Argentina se usa para decir _agarrar_, pero solamente lo he oído cuando se les habla a los bebés, parece que decir "mirá que te cacho" suena más tierno "mirá que te agarro" cuando se está jugando con ellos.
> 
> Otro uso, muy coloquial, es como sinónimo de _cargar_, vg.: me estás cachando = me estás cargando, pero no sé si se usa mucho últimamente


De acuerdo, se usa también de esas dos maneras; pero, la primera forma -"mirá que te cacho"-, no solo cuando se les habla a los bebés; y la segunda, *"me estás cachando = me estás cargando"* se sigue usando, al menos en mi entorno, y se entiende perfectamente.



Valmar said:


> Creo que no se usa mucho. La única persona que sé que usa esta expresión es mi abuela de 90 años. Cada vez que alguien hace una broma le dice "¡Qué cachador!"


Tu abuela no es la única persona que usa cachar como sinónimo de cargar, evidentemente...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá cachar es sorprender, atrapar y entender:

Lo chaché besándose con su novia.
Este hombre ni picha ni cacha ni deja batear.
Ya caché lo que me quieres decir.


----------



## jaxavi

Yo soy uruguayo pero nací en los EEUU. Por acá se dice "gringo" para referirse a cualquier americano que no sea de raíces de otro pais o sea alguien de una familia que lleva muchas generaciones en los EEUU.


----------



## Gabyomilo

Meesshy, disculpa que te lo aclare, pero específicamente eres estadounidense... americana tambiém, como todo el resto de los que pertenecemos a países del continente amercano.


----------



## Felipe SG

Tochi said:


> Algun español podria indicarme el significado y que tanto
> se usan ambos terminos en España por favor. Gracias



"Cachar" no se utiliza en España.
"Gringo" se utiliza en México y Estados Unidos por los inmigrantes para nombrar a los estadounidenses, con cierto tono despectivo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "Cachar" no se utiliza en España.


No se usará en el español peninsular, porque _en el español atlántico está bien vivo_. En las zonas de sustrato _asturleonés_ esta familia de palabras, *cacho, cachar*, etc., está bien vivas, como en Galicia, donde hay una enorme familia de palabras con esta raíz *cach*-, que se usa en español y en gallego. En este hilo, comento más sobre este grupo propio del español atlántico. En Galicia tiene todos los valores de América menos el sexual.
No deriva de _catch_ (que es un préstamo francés en inglés), aunque el francés _cacher_ influyó en el sentido de 'esconder', en la E. M.
*Gringo* no es tan usada como en Méjico, aquí se llama sobre todo yanqui al estadunidense, pero _gringo_, como en Argentina, significaba antes en España 'extranjero' y se formó sobre _griego_ en los _puertos mediterráneos_. El primer dato de uso creo recordar que es de _Málaga_.


----------



## Erreconerre

Tochi said:


> Algun español podria indicarme el significado y que tanto
> se usan ambos terminos en España por favor. Gracias


 
En México, la palabra gringo se refiere a los norteamericanos, a quienes nosotros llamamos "los gringos", y no falta quien, en sentido humorístico, llame a la nación de Estados Unidos como "gringolandia".

Sobre el origen de la palabra gringo hay muchas especulaciones. Una de ellas nos dice que en algunos países invadidos por las tropas norteamericanas los ciudadanos independentistas solían poner las palabras inglesas de "green go home", por el color de sus uniformes. Esta teoría no tiene credibilidad actualmente. Hay otra sobre una chaqueta verde, que tampoco se acepta.
La teoría mas aceptada actualmente sobre el origen de la palabra gringo es que se trata de una evolución (o involución o transformación) de la palabra griego. Con esta palabra (griego) se denota aquello que no nos resulta comprensible, como el idioma de algunos extranjeros.
La palabra gringo no la usamos sólo los mexicanos. También los argentinos la usan como sinónimo de extranjero. O cuando menos, si hoy no la usan, sí la usaban, porque yo recuerdo que la leí en la obra gauchesca de José Hernández, "El gaucho Martín Fierro". Y siempre con el sentido de extranjero.

Otra ocasión que recuerdo haber leído esa palabra fue en la película "Casarse está en griego", en la que se trataba de resaltar que el matrimonio no es fácil de comprender. Esté en griego. 

Pero gringo no tiene en México una connotación despectiva; yanki (yankee), sí.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Felipe SG said:


> "Gringo" se utiliza en México...para nombrar a los estadounidenses, con cierto tono despectivo.



No como regla general, en donde vivo estamos acostumbrados, debido a la industria maquiladora, a trabajar y convivir con estadounidenses y es común llamarles gringos en términos descriptivos y no despectivos, de la misma manera que ellos nos llaman mexicanos y me atrevo a decir que lo mismo pasa en las otras ciudades fronterizas con EUA.

Pero admito que todo depende del contexto y circunstancias, no todo es miel sobre hojuelas con nuestros vecinos del Norte.


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Lo lamentamos mucho pero vamos a tener que cerrar este hilo. Es muy viejo y lo peor es que arrancó mal: con dos preguntas no relacionadas entre sí en lugar de una.

Este es justamente el riesgo que corren las conversaciones cuando no están centradas en un tema, cosa necesaria para el buen funcionamiento de este foro como herramienta interactiva relacionada con un diccionario.

No lo borraremos sino que lo dejaremos ahí para referencia futura.

Disculpen las molestias.


----------

